
xkcd: Venting - luccastera
http://xkcd.com/406/
======
wmf
Poor Summer; she's so typecast.

------
Jesin
You erred in your capitalization. From <http://xkcd.com/about/>

How do I write "xkcd"? There's nothing in Strunk and White about this. For
those of us pedantic enough to want a rule, here it is: The preferred form is
"xkcd", all lower-case. In formal contexts where a lowercase word shouldn't
start a sentence, "XKCD" is an okay alternative. "Xkcd" is frowned upon.

~~~
thorax
This site seems to automatically capitalize the first letter of the first word
you submit.

------
pjf
It should be titled "How to reply on HN" ;-)

~~~
jcl
Actually, most HN replies favor brevity. I like that.

~~~
patrickg-zill
"HN replies favor brevity" is briefer.

~~~
ivankirigin
HN ♥ brevity

------
astine
But... How do we know that the original author would know who Summer Glau is?

------
Jesin
You erred in your capitalization. From <http://xkcd.com/about/>

How do I write "xkcd"? There's nothing in Strunk and White about this.

For those of us pedantic enough to want a rule, here it is: The preferred form
is "xkcd", all lower-case. In formal contexts where a lowercase word shouldn't
start a sentence, "XKCD" is an okay alternative. "Xkcd" is frowned upon.

~~~
Jesin
Wait a minute, how did this double post happen? I didn't mean to do that!
Sorry!

